# Glow in the dark pine cone and prickly pear cactus pen



## Jdaschel (Jul 8, 2013)

Here is 2 pens that I made yesterday. 

First is made from my neon green glow in the dark pine cone pen blank put on a chrome virage pen kit. Reverse painted white, CA finish

Second is made from a neon green Glow in the dark prickly pear cactus blanks that I cast. I put it on a blk TI Jr gent 2 rollerball. Also reverse painted white, CA finish. 

These glow very well in the dark even after turned. But I can't photograph it well (or at all for that matter) because my camera kind of sucks. But I will try some more. 

Let me know whatcha think


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 9, 2013)

Would be interesting to see what they like in the dark.

Les


----------

